# Mini-Vans?



## Handgunner (Sep 28, 2004)

The wife and I are going to be in the market for a mini-van pretty soon.  What do you or the Mrs. have and do you like it?  What would you recommend.

We're wanting something fairly new but used.  We're leaning towards a V6 just to have some extra "umph" for maybe pulling a small trailer.  Preferrably sliding doors on both sides, with maybe a removable back seat for storing a cooler, rifle cases, etc...

I've got a 4wd truck full-sized so we're not needing a truck, but a mini-van for like vacationing, etc...  and hopefully kids one day.


----------



## Guy (Sep 28, 2004)

Try and stay with a Honda, Toyota or Nissan.

We had a dodge that had a bad tranny at 42,000 miles.  We now have the Honda.  Great ride.  240 Horses!!  It only has about 12K on it.  But so far so good.


----------



## Kdog (Sep 28, 2004)

We have the old style, 98 Ford Windstar.  It has been a good mini.  the only problem we have had is that it has a hydrolic trans that gets confused some times.  There is no fix for it, it just jumps every now and then at low speeds trying to decide if it wants to down shift or stay in the same gear.  But overall, it has been good.

I like the looks of the Chrysler T&C LXI, but it has some problems.  The new Nissan Quest looks like it would be very useful also.

Kdog


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 28, 2004)

Deltoid,

We have a 2003 Dodge Caravan that has all the features that you mentioned in your post. It has been great. We just hit 50k and have had no problems!


----------



## CAL (Sep 28, 2004)

Delton,

Wife and I are on our 3rd Honda Odessy.The last one went 109000 miles without a wrench on any part of it.This one has the electric doors which are really nice.Before this one we had a Chrysler Town&Country.It was IMO new not as good as the Honda with 109000 miles on it.
I believe if you do a little research as I did,you will find the Honda Odessy is the van all others are compared to.We are not too happy with the gas mileage.It is less than 20 with the V6.
I know neighbors with the Neissan van and they are happy also with the performance and service.Good luck with your decision and purchase.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 28, 2004)

Delton,

We have ten years and nearly 200K on our 1995 Ford Windstar LX.  Love it, good money well spent.  We had to replace a speed sensor on the tranny at 150K, other than that nothing more that the basics.  You know rotate & Balance and oil changes.  Before that we put 1985 180K on a Dodge Caravan, the problem with it was the AC.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 28, 2004)

*I have a Town and Country*

1994 with almost 150,000. I bought it used almost 3 years ago with just over 100k. 5,000.00 cash. It has really been trouble free. It has really good paint still and not a tear in the upholstery. I have gotten my moneys worth and then some. With the condition of the body I would probably spend the money for a new motor or trans and keep driving it.

BTW no car payments sure are nice.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 28, 2004)

We have a 3 month old Kia. So far it has lived up to it's billing. Check em out on the web and the most van for the money is a Kia. 10 year 100,000 warranty, dual doors, power locks and windows standard, Toyota V-6 truck engine.

You can get into a nice new one for around $16,000.


----------



## gordylew (Sep 28, 2004)

Me and my wife researched all of them and ended up buying the Honda . great pick up from the 6 cylinder and a ton of room in the back cargo area. you could carry an elk back there.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 28, 2004)

Honda and Toyota hold their value better than the others.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 29, 2004)

The price range I'm looking at is around $4500 to $5500.  Like Hilton said, "no car payments sure are nice".  My truck is paid for... It would be nice to have the van paid for, or at least paid for within a year or so.

I don't want to get a big monthly payment coming in, and then a big monthly insurance payment, etc...

Something around my price range would be great.  I'll look into the Honda's and Toyota's and maybe the Windstars... 

My little brother has a Dodge Caravan and it's been nothing but trouble for him...  The way he and his wife drive though could be a big factor in that.

Thanks for the responses..  Anything else y'all might think of, let me know.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 24, 2004)

So far the wife and I have found one that we really like, for the price range we're looking for.

It's a '96 Plymouth Voyager -- 129k -- Sliding doors on both sides -- 6cyl -- Power everything, tilt steering, A/C, etc...

I got him down to $4200.  

What do y'all think about the Plymouths in the research y'all have done?  

From what I've looked up, as always, some love theirs, and others hate theirs.  

This one drove out, NICE.  Changed gears smoothly, drove well, A/C would run you out.  Plenty of room... All the windows worked, (the radio did not, but that's no biggie to me, $100 and that'll be fixed)... But all in all, we liked it pretty well...

We're going to Savannah Tuesday to look around down there and see what we can find.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 24, 2004)

Delton,

We put ten years and just under 190,000 miles on ours.  We loved it.


----------



## TJay (Oct 25, 2004)

Make sure you get the v6.  We had a Windstar at one time, and even with a v6 if you had the air on it was pretty lethargic.  We did have some problems with that one later on though.  The Hondas are nice, but finding a low mileage used one is going to be tough.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a '96 Windstar that we love. Haven't had any problems with it.

Biggest reason we got it was the safety issue. According to all the consumer reports, the Windstar was (I don't know about the new Freestar) the safest of all of them.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 25, 2004)

We still have our 1995 Ford Winstar 180,000 and still going strong, and looking good.  Its like anything else in life.  If you take care of it, change the oil, rotate the tires, change the belts, the regular maintenance stuff it will last you a good while.  If not expect trouble.  We love it, but our next is me a new truck.  It is my turn after all these vehicles and years.  It will be a Ford F250 Diesel Super crew.  The Mrs. Likes them too.


----------

